# How to split a bee hive



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

How to split a bee hive


There many ways to split a bee hive, maybe as many as there are bee keepers.
Here is how we do it with a boughten queen.
Search the top box of a double deep hive to make sure the queen isn’t there, and to make sure some brood pollen and honey are there. Set them off to the side.
We set a double screen board on top of the bottom hive, it also has the entrance to the top box, which faces 180 degrees to the bottom mother hive entrance.










I then set the second deep on top of the first one. Remove one frame, spread a couple out a bit. I then install the queen cage between the two spread out frames and push them together.



















We then close it up for 4 days. Once the queen is released, laying a good pattern and the night temps are over 45F we remove the top box.

 Al


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It wasn't me this time!   I made sure the imager was turned on. What happened to the pics?


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

I don't know what happened to the pictures. I checked them on some other site and they worked.
Here is one of the finished split with syrup on the new.









Here is the sizes of the double screen board to separate the two colonies.










I'll have to look up the orginals of the others.

 Al


----------

